# Hysteroscopy D&C for Missed AB



## westpa1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for clarification on charges for a Hysteroscopy D& C for a patient who has a missed AB . with retained products of conception 58558. For some reason I thought you could not code this with a ob?

Thanks,


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Mar 25, 2011)

I use code(s) 59820 or 59821 with diagnosis 632.


----------



## westpa1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought the 59820 would be correct also, but it doesn't cover the hysteroscopy. I can't seem to find any clear cut guidlines on this?


----------



## preserene (Mar 25, 2011)

Many conditions like missed abortion, Ectopic, molar pregnancy and trophoblastic diseases are changeable  or described between Ob and Gyn category or Text books. All the more, when it becomes corneous Mole, blighted Ovum/ Missed abortion where there is no life or just a dead product of conception . Hysteroscopy obviously will not be introduced for a live  pregnancy.
So, Hysteroscopy is obviously for GYNECOLOGICAL conditions; so also for our coding manuals. 
here the code* 58558* is the appropriate code for reporting this scenario.
Hope this makes sense.
Thank you


----------

